# Uk Sparkies...CSCS cards???



## Trimix-leccy

I did an equivalent [think it was ECSS via JIB] a few years ago. Sat the 'exam' on some motorway services on the M6 near Thelwell viaduct.
Absolute joke. It was meant to take 45 minutes and I left after 6 minutes.
The revision took 10 minutes by reading through a book they sent in advance

Sample question 'what colour is a 110V lead'

If in doubt, and one of the answers is 'report it to your superior' go for it!!:thumbsup: 

Exam was written as they had no p.cs.

One of the questions was

What would you do if the flex was damaged on a power tool which you were using?

one option was...repair it yourself [obviously correct answer if you are a spark with any nouse]

I went for the less obvious 'report it to a ....' as this was the answer they wanted.

[I got 100%:whistling2: ]


----------



## frank

Sparkybaz

I am just now going through the process of taking my expired CSCS. I thought they lasted 5 years but when the JIB would not regrade me - I discovered that it was because the CSCS is valid for only 2 years.

So phone the JIB ( Joint Industry Board) they will send you an application form Send the cheque for £35 - 00 and you will receive a study book. You can go to about 30 venues for the test. Mine is Wakefield. I remember last time that the test was written and covered 40 questions. Pass rate must be 94% minimum,

Frank


----------



## Minky

Frank:-
CSCS test is so easy it really is an insult to anyone's intelligence,but here is a thought....
Wonder if they have them in Poland,as a pre requisite for migrating to the UK??,i suppose that since its an EU thing then it will be so.
Note to all EU sparks...when working in the UK it may desirable to invest in tools and knowledge before commencing work on site.


----------



## frank

Minky

I don't think the CSCS is common in the EU. There may be some alternative but I am non too sure. As for Polish Sparkies. They must get a CSCS to work on site and get some form of JIB grading too. How they do this is a mystery'

Frank


----------

